# Prescription drug mngt vs drug therapy



## susan Kay Dengler (Jun 24, 2008)

Does anyone know what the difference is between prescription drug management and Drug therapy/intensive monitoring.  Audit wise, these have two levels of risk.


----------



## ashack63 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Drug therapy requiring intensive monitoring for toxicity*

This usually means an IV of a high risk drug, Tkanse, Dilantin, heparin, Magnesium Sulfate, nitro, etc.
Prescription drug management is usually a schedule drug that is not a "high risk" drug, that can include IM's such as Rocephin.
Hope this helps


----------

